# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الأجنبية الجنائية  Foreign Criminal Laws >  التصديق على  مشروع قانون "ختان الذكور" بألمانيا

## لارين

التصديق على "ختان الذكور" بألمانيا

وافق المشروعون الألمان الأربعاء على مشروع قانون "ختان الذكور" للمسلمين واليهود، الذي تقدم به مجلس الوزراء الألماني في العاشر من أكتوبر الماضي، رداً على حكم أصدرته محكمة إقليمية يحظر ختان الذكور.

وصدقت الجمعية الاتحادية في ألمانيا، على القانون بعد موافقة 434 نائباً، مقابل معارضة 100، بينما امتنع 46 نائباً آخر عن التصويت.

ويسمح مشروع القانون للأبوين بختان ابنائهم الذكور في ألمانيا شريطه الالتزام بالقواعد الطبية اللازمة، وتوعيه الوالدين بالمخاطر التي يمكن أن تنجم عن العملية قبل إجرائها، وعدم تعريض سلامه الطفل وصحته للخطر، وفقاً لما نقلته وكالة الأناضول التركية للأنباء.

ومن المتوقع أن تسمح الجهات المختصة باستخدام التخدير والمسكنات اللازمة للتخفيف من الألآم التي قد يعانيها الطفل إثر الختان.

وكانت محكمة العليا في مدينة كولونيا، غربي ألمانيا، قد أصدرت قراراً في يونيو الماضي يجرم ختان الذكور، واعتبرت أن ختان الأولاد كتقليد ديني يلحق أذى جسدياً ويستوجب الإدانة، لكن الحكومة الألمانية أشارت منذ ذلك الحين إلى أنها ستضع قانوناً جديداً يشرع الختان.

وجاء حكم محكمة كولونيا في أعقاب قضية أثارت الرأي العام، وكانت تخص طبيباً أجرى عملية ختان لطفل في الرابعة من عمره، أدت إلى مضاعفات صحية.

واعتبرت المحكمة أن صحة الطفل أهم من الحقوق الدينية والأبوية.

وتوحدت جماعات مسلمة ويهودية في الدفاع عن ختان الصبية لمقتضيات دينية احتجاجاً على قرار المحكمة.

----------

